

Ask HN: API for RabbitMQ? - agibsonccc

It doesn't seem like there's anything out there, it's widely used in a lot of places though.
======
blakdawg
Perhaps you could clarify what you're asking for.

Have you taken a look at <http://www.rabbitmq.com/clients.html> or
<http://www.rabbitmq.com/devtools.html>?

They seem to have native API's available for Java, Erlang, and .Net; I haven't
used any of those, but I used Pika (Python-based) and it worked nicely for me.

------
old_sound
RabbitMQ is accessed mostly by using the AMQP protocol 0.9.1 so if you have a
client in your language for that version then you are good to go. Check the
links in @blackdawg comment.

There are some plugins which offer other protocols like STOMP or MQTT

------
agibsonccc
I'm talking about more of a platform for rabbitmq heroku style. I'm aware of
cloud foundry's built in stuff, but what about something stand alone? Sorry
for not being clearer.

